

Cna yuo raed tihs? - nreece

cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.<p>i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm.<p>tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.<p>--
Anyone found any research papers or articles on this readability phenomenon?
======
Alex3917
This is demonstrating a different concept, but it's also fun:

The Kingdom of Kay Oss

"Once upon a time in the land of Serenity, there ruled a king called Kay Oss.
The king craved approval. More than anything else, he wanted to be liked by
all of his people.

So onx day thx bxnxvolxnt dxspot dxcidxd that thx bxst way to bx likxd was to
frxx his pxople from thx swxat and toil of work. Hx dxcrxxd that no onx in
Sxrxnity would xvxr again bx hxld accountablx for thxir xndxavors.

Zll of thx workxrs rxstxd from thxvr dzvly lzbors. “Blxss thx Kvng,” thxy
xxclzvmxd! Thx fzrmxrs dvdn’t hzrvxst thx crops. Thx Kvng’s zrmy dvsbzndxd.
Zll of thx mxrchznts vn thx kvngdom wxnt on zn xxtxmdxd vzcztvpm tp the Fzr
Ezst. Thx shop ownxrs hung svgns on thxvr doors thzt szvd, “Gonx Fvshvng
Vndxfvnvtxly.”

Xvxn thx jxstxrs, whq prqvvdxd z wzlcqmx rxspvtx frqm thx fqrmzlvtvxs qf thz
kvng’s cqurt, stqppxd clqwnvng zrqund. Thx kvng’s knvghts, whq wxrx vxry wvsx,
dvd nqt wznt to zct zgzvnst thx kvng’s wvshxs. Sq thxy put thxvr shvnvng zrmqr
vn stqrzgx znd dvsmzntlxd thx rqundtzblx. “Zt lxzst thxrx wvll be nq mqrx
bqrvng mxxtvngs,” thxy svghxd wvth rxlvxf.

Wzs thx kvng whq wzntxd tq bx lvkxd by xvxryqnx a gqqd nzturxd rulxr? Qr wzs
hx mxrxly fqqlhzrty? Only tvmx wquld txll.

Zs tvmx wxnt qn. Sxrxnvty chzngxd vts nzmx to Znxvxty. Thxrx wzs tqtzl
dvsqrdxr and cqnfusvqn vn thx kvngdqm, znd vt lqqkxd lvkx thvs: Bcx dqufghj
klzm nqxp qqt rqst vqxwxxz bqxc dqf ghzj ythmnot kwt vmptxdl kqlxmmnxp."

------
droebuck
Only 55 out of 100 people can read it because nearly half of the people are
not good readers. Probably because they were taught that spelling doesn't
matter because "the human mind doesn't work that way."

Too many people are not getting the point of the passage "The Kingdom of Kay
Oss." It wasn't written to prove "the power of the human mind," it was written
to prove the necessity of rules for written communication. There is no
solution for the last sentence. It's chaos!

It is trying to make the point that if you don't have rules for communication
then people will not be able to communicate.

As for people thinking that rules for spelling are not important: Send 1000
children to a school system that follows the philosphy that learning to spell
isn't important as long as the first and last letter are correct. At the same
time, send 1000 children to a school system that follows a more traditional
philosophy of education. Which school do you think will have the more
successful students in college and careers after 13 years?

Please, we need to get back to the basics!

~~~
gravitycop
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=424877>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=426142>

------
noodle
<http://www.languagehat.com/archives/000840.php>

[http://www.microsoft.com/typography/ctfonts/WordRecognition....](http://www.microsoft.com/typography/ctfonts/WordRecognition.aspx)

------
bayareaguy
How about a link to the actual research?

~~~
ComputerGuru
It doesn't exist.

According to a number of users at Metafilter (
<http://www.metafilter.com/28301/Scrambled-Text> ), they've scoured the net
and found nothing...

